# MARTIN MAMBA, information



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Great little bows, here's another current thread discussing the Mamba.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=815422

My only dislike is over time I decided the grip did not suit me but that is a very personal thing. Mine was my only stick bow for over 5 years when I first started out and I will not part with it, took my first traditional deer and first traditional buck with that bow.


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer:

I had a mamba just like the one you want to buy and all I can say is that the bow, pound for pound, is AWESOME..............Only reason I sold mine was that it's 58"s and I feel more comfortable shooting bows that are 62"s. I have 2 MARTIN HUNTERS. The first one, '07, I bought off the shelf and it's 62"s and 50#'s . The other '08, is a custom HUNTER that Martin made for me. It's 47#'s and 62"s long. Martin trad bows are hard to beat. Hope the info helps.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mambas are great bows. They shot that flameing arrow to light the Olympic torch a few years ago with a Mamba.:shade:


----------



## Luv2shoot (Jun 7, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for the info. I am picking the bow up tomorrow.
Will let you know how it shoots.


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Mamba*

What I love about the Mamba is for a short little bow, it packs a punch and it accurate to boot. I put it just below a true custom like a Bob Lee Dark Archer. Craftsmanship goes to the Bob Lee, performance to the Martin Mamba.
What I didn't like about it was the string that came with the bow fell apart the first day I shot it. Never seen anything like that. I called Martin, still waiting for a call back.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had two different Mambas, an older Damon Howatt and a newer Martin stamped version. Both were good shooting bows, for me.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

The Mamba is a great bow and if I could shoot them I would...

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## texasred50 (May 15, 2010)

Great little bow mine is 50# shoots like a dream favors arrows that are 525 gr. - 600 gr.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

fine bow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but a seven year old thread.


----------

